# Enceinte Jambox de Jawbone .. quelqu'un connait ?



## waltwhitman (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Heureux propriétaire d'un bon d'achat à l'AppleStore de 100 euros, je pensais me prendre des enceintes. 

Je pense à celle-ci, Jambox de Jawbone : 
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H3163ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY

Au départ, je pensais attendre qu'il existe des enceintes Airplay pas trop cher, mais je devrais avoir la même chose avec du Bluetooth... 

Quelqu'un a t il acheté ces enceintes ? Peut on jumeler plusieurs iPhone en même temps ? (mes invités pourraient envoyer leurs musiques sur l'enceinte comme ça... )

Voilà, je suis preneur de toute info disponible ;-)

Merci par avance, 

Franck


----------



## guillaumegete (10 Avril 2011)

waltwhitman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Heureux propriétaire d'un bon d'achat à l'AppleStore de 100 euros, je pensais me prendre des enceintes.
> 
> ...



J'en ai un depuis hier (merci mes copains  ). 

En deux mots : ça déchire.

En plus technique : tu peux gérer deux profils dans la Jambox, donc le jumeler par exemple avec un iPhone et un Mac. Problème cependant : tu disposes de deux profils gérés simultanément dans la Jambox. Si tu ajoutes d'autres appareils, ça supprime les profils déjà présents. Et pour supprimer les deux profils en place, il faut soit rajouter un appareil (ce qui efface le premier profil), soit passer par l'interface web.

Maintenant, c'est pas non plus l'appareil idéal pour animer une soirée, je pense, même s'il en serait tout à fait capable. Par contre, par rapport au son de mon écran 24" Apple par exemple, la JamBox l'écrase largement.

Après, pour plus d'infos, va sur le site de JawBone, il est assez complet.


----------



## steinway59 (7 Juillet 2011)

j'ai une jambox depuis 2 jours..!

j'ai testé en lisant le même fichier son (AAC 320kbits encodé par mes soins) depuis un iphone 4 et mon mbpro (certes il a 3 ans mais quand même)..et le constat est indéniable : le son est bien pourri (complètement sourd, bcp trop de basses, aucun aigu) depuis le mac! et au top depuis l'iphone!

vous avez ça aussi?
je suis perplexe!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2011)

steinway59 a dit:


> j'ai une jambox depuis 2 jours..!
> 
> j'ai testé en lisant le même fichier son (AAC 320kbits encodé par mes soins) depuis un iphone 4 et mon mbpro (certes il a 3 ans mais quand même)..et le constat est indéniable : le son est bien pourri (complètement sourd, bcp trop de basses, aucun aigu) depuis le mac! et au top depuis l'iphone!
> 
> ...



Et sur le Mac, tu l'as écouté avec quoi, ton fichier ?


----------



## steinway59 (8 Juillet 2011)

sur le mac je l'ai écouté depuis itunes


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2011)

Et tu as vérifié le réglage de l'equaliser ?


----------



## steinway59 (8 Juillet 2011)

oui j'ai vérifié, j'ai même testé plusieurs réglages...sans succès !

j'ai testé en bluetooth, et par le cable audio et c'est la même chose

alors qu'à partir de l'iphone ou de l'ipad le son est splendide!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2011)

Alors le problème vient peut-être du Mac !


----------



## steinway59 (8 Juillet 2011)

ben je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait causer le problème...vu que le mac seul : le son est bon via les hauts parleurs internes, et le mac branché à mon interface audio sur des bonnes enceintes, le son sort aussi de très bonne qualité
je me dis que si le problème vient du mac alors j'aurai le même problème quelque soit le périphérique audio branché dessus non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bizarre, ton histoire, si c'étaient les enceintes, elles seraient sourdes partout, or là, tu dis qu'avec l'iPhone, ça marche impec


----------



## Nyrvan (8 Juillet 2011)

J'avoue que ton histoire me surprend aussi. 

Edit : Après relecture, j'ai dit une bêtise, donc effacé !


----------



## steinway59 (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour!

j'ai trouvé ce qui n'allait pas! 
en fait quand je connectais la jambox au mac soit je cliquais sur l'icone bluetooth dans la barre de menus et je choisissais "utiliser comme appareil audio (stéréo)" ou quand je mettais sous tension la jambox une fenêtre apparait qui demande si on veut choisir ce périphérique audio et je disais ok

et en faisant ces 2 solutions le son était pourri
en fait, en plus, il faut aller dans les pref système >sons > sortie et sélectionner "JAMBOX by Jawbone ecouteurs bluetooth" et là le son est impec!
le prob c'est que je dois refaire cette manip à chaque fois! c'est barbant! car par défaut la sortie son se met sur "jambox by jawbone casque d'écoute bluetooth" et là le son est bien pourri!

si quelqu'un sait me dire comment faire pour que je n'ai plus à refaire à chaque fois cette manip ce serait cool


----------



## Welcom34 (16 Mars 2012)

waltwhitman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Heureux propriétaire d'un bon d'achat à l'AppleStore de 100 euros, je pensais me prendre des enceintes.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

En extérieur sa vaut rien vraiment nul
Je ramène sans perdre de temps au magasin pour être rembourser
En intérieur sans aucun bruit sa va (mais la aucun intérêt ) utilisation principal en extérieur.
Alors attention ne vous précipiter pas&#8230;
Ihome dm12 fait beaucoup mieux en extérieur pour 69e
Je précise je suis particulier de Montpellier
@+


----------

